# Calais to Sicily - Travelling Blog November 2018



## Channelcrosser (Nov 22, 2018)

Hiya,

we are currently travelling from Calais to Sicily and wondered if anyone else was doing the same trip?

If anyone is interested I can put up our travel details as we go each day. We are planning to go through the Frejus Tunnel in to Italy in about three days time.

France has been a problem today - we got delayed by three fuel price protests - added an extra hour to our planned journey of 225 miles.

Happy motoroaming everyone !!

Channelcrosser


----------



## skippy (Nov 22, 2018)

Sounds great love reading about other peoples trips.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 22, 2018)

*Check this out*

2018
2018 France

and other related pages


----------



## silverweed (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes please, always happy to read all the exploits


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Nov 24, 2018)

Great, keep us all posted, Looking to tour Italy next year including Sicily.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 24, 2018)

Starting in November 2017 we travelled to Sicily via France, Corsica and Sardinia. We did a blog of the trip. If you're interested see: Ann and Roger travel


----------



## Stanski (Jul 8, 2019)

*Sicily- helpful info*



jagmanx said:


> 2018
> 2018 France
> 
> and other related pages



This info helped us plan our trip - many thanks.


----------

